# Anubis only Fluval Spec 3



## brandon4432 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey everyone I am planning on upgrading a Aqueon Evolve 2 Betta tank into a Fluval spec 3 Anubias only planted tank. Is this possible with ten stock setup? What's ferts would you recommend? Is t possible for me to do all Anubias with a bare bottom tank? Thanks for your input. When the tank arrives I'll post pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spec33 (Jul 16, 2014)

yes and you could just dose flourish comp once a week. heres some inspiration http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=197376


----------



## brandon4432 (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks! Are you sure no substrate is needed? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon4432 (Sep 7, 2015)

spec33 said:


> yes and you could just dose flourish comp once a week. heres some inspiration http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=197376



How fast will the plants grow? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

No substrate is needed for anubias.


----------



## brandon4432 (Sep 7, 2015)

bigbadjon said:


> No substrate is needed for anubias.



Would any actual co2 make them grow fast or is it unnecessary and should I just stick with flourish comprehensive, excel and iron? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spec33 (Jul 16, 2014)

spec33 said:


> yes and you could just dose flourish comp once a week. heres some inspiration http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=197376


woops thats a spec v thread. here this one is spec 2s http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=746026&highlight=spec


----------



## brandon4432 (Sep 7, 2015)

spec33 said:


> woops thats a spec v thread. here this one is spec 2s http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=746026&highlight=spec



Thanks! I'll definitely check that out! Is a stock light capable? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falcooo (Sep 30, 2011)

Anubias is very undemanding, flourish and some excel would suffice. 

For a tank that small, I would suggest mostly nana petite. It'll make the tank look bigger than it really is.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Here's Anubias nana petite in my Spec3. So far good growth and no signs of deficiencies (1-2 new leaves per month). 
I dosed before the shrimp came but now I don't. The tank is 3 months old. (Photo taken a month ago)
No upgrade to the stock equipment at all other than addition of a 10W heater. 
Fluval stratum.


----------



## brandon4432 (Sep 7, 2015)

Daisy Mae said:


> Here's Anubias nana petite in my Spec3. So far good growth and no signs of deficiencies (1-2 new leaves per month).
> 
> I dosed before the shrimp came but now I don't. The tank is 3 months old. (Photo taken a month ago)
> 
> ...



That looks nice that's a long the lines of what I plan to do but I plan to solely plant Anubias, petite, nana, etc so it's densely tied to one piece of driftwood. Hopefully it won't die off because I plan on starting with a lot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Should be do-able. Just make sure to give each piece some room to grow. Update with a photo once you get started!


----------



## brandon4432 (Sep 7, 2015)

Wood scape complete! The Anubias will be planted along the bottom flat piece. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Cool! What are you using to cover the grating?


----------



## brandon4432 (Sep 7, 2015)

Since this is Anubias only I don't feel the need to spend the money on an expensive plant suitable substrate. I opted for a solid black sand. Also do you know the interior dimensions of the Spec iii? I guessed and I'm hoping this insert will fit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon4432 (Sep 7, 2015)

Daisy Mae said:


> Cool! What are you using to cover the grating?



Thanks for your reply in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon4432 (Sep 7, 2015)

If the roots do decide to grow into the substrate over time I will add Root tabs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

brandon4432 said:


> Since this is Anubias only I don't feel the need to spend the money on an expensive plant suitable substrate. I opted for a solid black sand. Also do you know the interior dimensions of the Spec iii? I guessed and I'm hoping this insert will fit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


20 by 19.4 cm
Aka 7-7/8 by 7-5/8 inches

I like your choice of sand. My Anubias is finally reaching down to the substrate, it took a while.


----------



## brandon4432 (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks. The instep should fit. Do you think the plant will grow with the stock light? I may update it to a Fluval compact fluorescent 13 w if that's the case 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon4432 (Sep 7, 2015)

Daisy Mae said:


> 20 by 19.4 cm
> 
> Aka 7-7/8 by 7-5/8 inches
> 
> ...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Yes, the stock light is definitely sufficient. Any brighter and you may just end up with lots of algae.


----------



## brandon4432 (Sep 7, 2015)

The tank arrived( in one piece ) and is now set up! 
The Anubias Nana is in and hopefully it will survive. I used rubber bands to attach it to the driftwood. I added Seachem Stability, Seachem Prime, and a PH buffer to the water, let it settle out over night and then filled the tank slowly. Ralfy is in and he's enjoying it. Half of his water from his previous Aqueon Evolve 2 was added as well. I will be adding a co2 booster, flourish comprehensive supplement and flourish Iron... I have practically every supplement Seachem offers on hand in case I spot deficiencies. ( I have a heavily planted ten gallon in which I use all the supplements) later j hope to add some shrimp, and snails. Any suggestions? I've never set up such a low tech tank and my Anubias in my high tech setup never thrived( i think due to high light and algae) so I'm very concerned about the Anubias Thriving. Any suggestions are welcome

IMG]https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/09/09/bbb34f0fb11fdf426635411799a2c545.jpg[/IMG]





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rushdoggie (Jan 14, 2015)

looks pretty! I am really liking these one plant species tanks


----------



## brandon4432 (Sep 7, 2015)

As am I. It really helps focus on the details of one plant and allows you to focus everything around a single plant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon4432 (Sep 7, 2015)

Rushdoggie said:


> looks pretty! I am really liking these one plant species tanks






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buu (Feb 15, 2015)

What's the measurement for the back chamber area? Also does the pump give out a strong flow?


----------



## brandon4432 (Sep 7, 2015)

Buu said:


> What's the measurement for the back chamber area? Also does the pump give out a strong flow?



Roughly around 2 inches thick. And it spams across the entire back side of the aquarium. It does give strong flow but it can be dialed back quite easily. I popped holes in the tube. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon4432 (Sep 7, 2015)

I was able to fit a average heater in the pump section with no problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Technik (Feb 14, 2015)

will the plants grow over that zip tie?


----------



## brandon4432 (Sep 7, 2015)

Technik said:


> will the plants grow over that zip tie?



I'm most likely going to take that out and put string. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon4432 (Sep 7, 2015)

The tanks all established and looks great! 

















Ralfy and his snail enjoy each other's company 









Anubias grew a new leaf but the tips of some leaves are browning 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

That's great! It's cool how in the third picture it looks like the nerite is cruising on the plant.


----------



## brandon4432 (Sep 7, 2015)

Daisy Mae said:


> That's great! It's cool how in the third picture it looks like the nerite is cruising on the plant.



Thanks, now I'm just hoping my Anubias doesn't melt all away 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon4432 (Sep 7, 2015)

The tanks doing great! Many new leaves, although i had to trim two big ones off due to rot. I also added a African Dwarf Frog! 










He found a tunnel underneath the driftwood, he likes to chill in it although I'm going to cover it up due to safety. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

